# ZHP - I don't get it?



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

JST said:


> *Those that bag on the ZHP tend to be those who have not driven it. Those that defend the ZHP tend to be those that have driven it.*


Absolutely agree. So far, I have yet to find one who has driven a ZHP and not like it. Each person might have a reason to buy or not to buy the ZHP, but denying the fact that it improves the 330i in every performance category is just fooling yourself.

Like everyone mentioned here, the ZHP is a whole package, not just 10hp, and this has to be experienced to appreciate. I personally consider the suspension a much more valuable upgrade than the extra hp in this package. It totally transformed the 330i's handling to a level that is shared by the ///M's, the Porsche's, and other exotic sport cars, and yet still maintains a ride which is so compliant. I don't believe a simple DIY mod without careful and precise tuning can accomplish this easily.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I agree its a rip-off from the perspective of how much it costs BMW to build a ZHP vs a regular 330:
-the different ratio diff doesn't cost more to build
-thhe alcantara probbably costs marginally more than putting in leatherette or normal cloth (maybe around $10)
-the spoiler adds maybe $5 of cost
-the aluminum cube trim is probably maybe $1 extra of cost if that.
-6 speed is standard anyway
-the engine mods cost something to engineer I guess-- so you have to spread that engineering cost
-the tighter suspension, probably doesn't cost much more to biuld than the regular sport suspension -- maybe $20/more).
-the 18" wheels add maybe $50.

Of course, if follow this type of analysis, every BMW is a rip-off compared to the 316i (because the differential of building the fancier models is much less than the different you have to pay for the privilege).

If you wanted to buy a regular 330 and do all of these mods in the aftermarket, you probably coudn't beat the price-- a new diff alone would probably run $2k installed. Some would argue that you could do most of the mods, and do even better than what BMW accomplished-- but as someone else said, you get a full factory warranty and less hassles w/ the ZHP

So, I think if you like the way the ZHP dirves and feels, it probably is a fair deal. I'm personally on the fence as to whether I would actually get it if I were to buy a 330-- but that's mostly cause i'm cheap.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> *They do have the "delete spoiler option" I ordered the ZHP a few weeks ago. I left the spoiler on but it is a no cost option just like the M3.
> 
> I think the car is as close the e36 M3 as you will find with more refinement and a 5-year/50,000 full maintenance plan. Tell me you can mod a 330 or other car and get 5/50,000 for $3,900. *


:thumbup:

Only correction is 4/50 plan AFAIK.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*To ZHP or not ZHP*



GregD said:


> *Before ordering my ZHP, I drove virtually all of the competition out there for a compact luxury sports sedan in rear or four wheel drive:
> Audi A4
> Mercedes C320
> Infiniti G35
> ...


Absolutely my own thoughts and the reason I went for it. If you just stick with a cost argument, let's see what it would cost to do all this aftermarket:
- Rear diff, installed: $2000
- Cams, chip, installed: $2000
- M or similar Aero package, installed: $1500
- 18" wheels with tires: $2500
- Springs/shocks/sways, installed: $1200
- Short shifter, installed: $400
- Rear lip spolier, installed: $100 
- Alcantara wheel: $400
- Unique interior: priceless  (well for me at least)
- Warranty on these items: ??? (Only Dinan offers something)

Total for these runs about $10000 on top of a regular, non-sport 330 sedan. Out of which you could maybe recoup the following by selling on forums:
- Rear diff: $1000
- Original wheels with tires: $1000
- Original springs/shocks/sways: $500
- Original steering wheel: $300
All for a total of almost $3000. So the difference is still $7000 - $3900 = $3100, a screaming deal in my book. More so, if you get a discount of the MSRP for the ZHP option.

So even if you think some of the cost estimates are high, even if you do all the installation work itself there still is a big difference. Even if you didn't do cams/ECU and went with ECU/CAI instead (a $1000 cost reduction), there still is a considerable margin left.

If you also consider that you can add relatively "cheap" mods on top of the ZHP (such as CAI/chip), I fail to see how you can do better on this budget. So what's not to like???

One final thought: hey, if my cost analysis is flawed, I guess I can always say I ordered the ZHP because I liked it and because I could afford it. So there  .

adc
98 M3
98 A4
03 ZHP on order


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: To ZHP or not ZHP*



adc said:


> *Absolutely my own thoughts and the reason I went for it. If you just stick with a cost argument, let's see what it would cost to do all this aftermarket:
> - Rear diff, installed: $2000
> - Cams, chip, installed: $2000
> - M or similar Aero package, installed: $1500
> ...


exactly why i didn't understand why someone would think they could (a) do it cheaper themselves or (b) get the same OEM quality parts for same/less money in pieces.

unfortunately, none of the tuners in the US have the technical know-how of tier one suppliers in germany for go-fast parts and none of them except dinan have licences to sell vehicles as "new" manufactured vehicles. which means they're all hackers who put out decent products but on shoestring R&D budgets. so, given the huge cost advantage of the OEM package plus the engineering expertise that goes into it, it is silly to poo-pah this as an option.

if you think you bought your 330 as the ultimate driving machine, skip the luxury package, skip the heated whatever, skip the xenons. get the ZHP.

and for 330ci owners, i'd be a little frustrated that you could not order such a package for your future cars.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: To ZHP or not ZHP*



pdz said:


> *If you think you bought your 330 as the ultimate driving machine, skip the luxury package, skip the heated whatever, skip the xenons. get the ZHP*


A basic ZHP like the one displayed in the auto shows will cost exactly $39,395 msrp. With a little effort in price negotiation, it is not that difficult to get it under $38K, which falls below the prices most people are paying for a 330i.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Let me try again to sum this up. The ZHP price point was worth every dime to me as I am not a modder. The feel, feed back, power combination experienced in day one of ownership has reinforced this for me.

The car is so sweet. And since it is Sapphire I know have a new full time job :eeps:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *The ZHP price point was worth every dime to me as I am not a modder. *


So you admit the package is E46 Fanatics *lite*.   :rofl:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I'm sorry but I just don't understand the appeal of the ZHP package. :dunno: I love everything Bimmer but I'd say this is a lot of money for very little. Save the cash and put it down on a few mods that will reap you more than this package.
> 
> Someone explain why it's worth the cash for more than the "I got ZHP" bragging rights? :dunno:  *


Hmmm, all the threads here add up to a great discussion. I recently sold an 00 M5 and I am hoping the ZHP will make me happy. I have always wanted an E46 M3 sedan (smaller, tighter than M5) and it appears the ZHP will be the closest alternative. I am happy that most of the board that has driven the ZHP really likes it.


----------



## Bayernwagen (Mar 16, 2005)

Folks, we have both, that is I have the ZHP, and my husband's car doesn't. The difference is significant, mine takes the curves better, accelerates faster, and with the wheels, looks better, it's good enough for me, I wouldn't trade mine, if you gave me $15,000 back.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Bayernwagen said:


> Folks, we have both, that is I have the ZHP, and my husband's car doesn't. The difference is significant, mine takes the curves better, accelerates faster, and with the wheels, looks better, it's good enough for me, I wouldn't trade mine, if you gave me $15,000 back.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Bayernwagen said:


> I wouldn't trade mine, if you gave me $15,000 back.


I'm assuming at least slight exaggeration.

Alex


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> a) holy old thread batman
> 
> b) holy subject-that-has-been-beaten-to-death batman
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I'm assuming at least slight exaggeration.
> 
> Alex


Not at all. A ZHP should be worth at least $25k.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

We left many heros on the battlefields, just because of this very sensitive topic :eeps:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:yawn:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> We left many heros on the battlefields, just because of this very sensitive topic :eeps:


:lmao:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Now that the available ZHPs are on the used car market, they no longer cost extra.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

:snooze:


----------



## drdannywong (Sep 15, 2006)

ZHP is worth ! I tested drive a E46 330ci sp, ZHP and M3 and compare all of them with my friends on the highway. The ZHP just followed the M3 with about 153mph 2 car space behind. The M3 should ok to go faster but the speed limiter restricted it. But the 330ci disappeared in our mirror because also the speed limiter restricted it at 128mph. All three cars are stock with no mod. nobody will discuss the pricey zhp option anymore because you can get a CPO zhp with very good price now. BMW should make the 330ZHP as M3 3.0 and the real M3 as M3 3.2, then no more agruments will be in this tread at the begining, ha, ha, ha.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

drdannywong said:


> ZHP is worth ! I tested drive a E46 330ci sp, ZHP and M3 and compare all of them with my friends on the highway. The ZHP just followed the M3 with about 153mph 2 car space behind. The M3 should ok to go faster but the speed limiter restricted it. But the 330ci disappeared in our mirror because also the speed limiter restricted it at 128mph. All three cars are stock with no mod. nobody will discuss the pricey zhp option anymore because you can get a CPO zhp with very good price now. BMW should make the 330ZHP as M3 3.0 and the real M3 as M3 3.2, then no more agruments will be in this tread at the begining, ha, ha, ha.


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

philippek said:


> thanks for clearing that up


LMAO.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumping a 3.5 year old post to say ZHP rules.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

TJS///M3 said:


> Bumping a 3.5 year old post to say ZHP rules.


At least he did a search!  :bigpimp:


----------



## cambridge1807 (Jul 4, 2006)

wingspan said:


> At least he did a search!  :bigpimp:


Unlike most people that just start up new threads :thumbdwn:


----------

